# Frage zu UK Imports



## BartholomO (15. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, da demnächst sehr viele tolle Spiele für PC auf den Markt kommen werden unter anderem LA. Noire, BF3 und AC Revelations,  habe ich mich umgeschaut auf der englischen Amazon Seite und bin von den Preisen der neuen Speile überwältigt, da zahlt man für ein neues Spiel nur um die 30-35€ und kommt bei den 3 neuen Spielen dann auf um die 90€ nur während man in den Deutschen läden da locker mal um die 150€ ausgibt. Und da ich eh meine Englische Kenntnisse verbessern will (da ich denke dass man bei diesen Spielen nicht auf Deutsch stellen kann oder?) und auch net so schlecht in Englisch bin wollte ich mir die Spiele eben da mal kaufen (Da ich die früheren AC Teile auch gern mal auf Englisch durchgezockt habe). Nun möchte ich fragen, ob ich wenn ich die Englische Version von BF 3 z. B. besitze und ich dann in den Mulitplayer gehe mit meinem Kumpel der die Deutsche Version besitzt auch zocken kann dann? Und muss man da dann Versand zahlen da es ja von England kommt oder gilt dort auch die Regel über 20€ = kein Versand? Und halt eben ob es nur Englisch gibt oder ob dann auch die Deutsche Sprachausgabe vorhanden wäre. Und gäbe es jetzt mit z. B. BF3 mit Origin dann Probleme oder geht des ganz normal wenn ich in Deutschland bin mit einem deutschen Origin aber mit UK BF3?



Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MFG

BartholomO


----------



## cultraider (15. Oktober 2011)

also sprache umstellen geht soweit ich bisher mitbekommen habe sehr gut bei steam-spielen.
wie es bei anderen ist, weiß ich nicht.

und wie es ist mit den versionen, ob man die untereinander spielen kann muss man halt googeln wenn se drausen sind...

mfg


----------



## Maleth (16. Oktober 2011)

Amazon.co.uk versendet nur innerhalb UK versandfrei. Außerhalb kostet es Dich demnach noch ein paar Pfund Versandkosten. Außerdem kannst Du als deutscher nur über Kreditkarte (ggf. auch über ne Prepaid-Kreditkarte) bei Amazon.co.uk zahlen. Folglich können noch Gebühren durch das Kreditinstitut dazu kommen. In der Regel sind die Spiele in der UK auch multi-language, also mehrsprachig. Die kannst Du dann auch problemlos benutzen wenn Du mit Deinem Kumpel zocken möchtest. Da gibt es meines Wissens keine Einschränkung(en). Ob allerdings EA noch irgendeinen Lock für BF3 einbaut (Origin lässt ja irgendwie hier grüßen), kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Das Spiel ist eben noch nicht veröffentlicht. Ich kann es mir aber bei einem primären Multiplayer-Spiel, und gerade wenn es ein Spiel aus der Battlefield-Serie ist, nicht vorstellen (war jedenfalls bei 1942, 2 und beim Bad Company Teil nicht der Fall, aber wie gehabt: EA ist im Spiel).

Und ob BF3 noch in Steam angeboten wird, ist fraglich. Wenn, dann wirds trotz allem über Origin laufen und nicht über Steam, wo es, wenn dann nur angeboten wird.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## BartholomO (16. Oktober 2011)

Also danke erstmal für die Hilfe Leute. 

Also ich habe geschat ich würde für die 3 Spiele mit Versand mit Kreditkarte 122€ bezahlen , aber in Deutschland wäre es ja dennoch um die 30-40€ teurer. Ja also BF 3 hab ich auch etwas gelesen dass dieses Multilanguage geben soll. Nun werd ich aber immernoch von einem Kauf abgehalten weil ich nicht weiss wie des mit Origin dann läuft. Hat mit Origin niemand erfahrung ob ein Spiel aus UK auf "deutschem" Origin läuft? Also dass würde sich alles gut anhören, vorallem weil La Noire ja eh nur auf Englisch rauskommt. Bin aber nur skeptisch wegen diesem Origin.

Also wegen La Noire und Assassins Creed Revelations siehst du sonst keine Probleme oder könnte es bei ACR auch Probleme geben weil die mit ihrem Internetzwang DRM immer (falls sie ihn dieses Jahr wieder bringen), weil sie dann sehen ich hab ein UK Spiel bin aber in Deutschland?


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

wollte letztens rage anarchy edition pc bestellen bei amazon.co.uk für 27€ oder sowas....hab aber dann vergessen dass man eine kreditkarte haben muss. schade

dann muss es bestimmt noch uk shops geben die paypal anbieten und auch für guten preis verkaufen oder nicht?


----------



## sfc (22. Oktober 2011)

iP Man schrieb:


> wollte letztens rage anarchy edition pc bestellen bei amazon.co.uk für 27€ oder sowas....hab aber dann vergessen dass man eine kreditkarte haben muss. schade
> 
> dann muss es bestimmt noch uk shops geben die paypal anbieten und auch für guten preis verkaufen oder nicht?



Kannst ja mal hier nachschauen. Da werden alle möglichen UK-Shops gelistet. Sind bestimmt ein paar Paypal-Anbieter dabei: spieledeals.de - spieledeals.de - deine Preissuchmaschine für Import-Spiele aus UK


----------

